# Fish - batter or breadcrumbs?



## Carina1962 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you were buying shop bought fish, would it be best to buy the portions in batter or breadcrumbs?


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

For me personally breadcrumbs i think theres something in the back of my mind where i was told avoid fish in batter, that was when i was getting the eat oily fish 3 times a week speech .


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

It's one of those things that very much depends on the person, I think, and possibly also the actual product you buy. We did a couple of Bev's food experimetns with F&C, here is what people discovered:

*Fish and Chips:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081

Take 2:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8233

edit: actually, looking at my results there, the battered was waaaaay better than the breaded!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2010)

There is a third option!

Fish without either batter or breadcrumbs 

Talking of which, I have just bought some sea bass and haddock (cut price from the fish counter). I intend to simply grill the sea bass and will bake the haddock wrapped in oiled tin foil in the oven. Properly seasoned with herbs (I avoid salt!), they will taste absolutely scrummy!

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> There is a third option!
> 
> Fish without either batter or breadcrumbs
> 
> ...



Sounds good.............might try that before the week is out.......


----------



## Copepod (Aug 12, 2010)

If I'm buying fish to cook, then my favourites are whole mackerel to grill, or cod or haddock fillets to bake with herbs / onions / mushrooms in a foil package. If at a fish & chip shop (about every 2 months), then I'll have battered haddock (usually haddock rather than cod on environmental grounds, although most European caught white fish is within quotas, but don't get me onto the waste involved in throwing back already dead or dying fish).


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> ............There is a third option!
> 
> Fish without either batter or breadcrumbs .............


Andy's suggestion sounds like the best option to me. 

However, I must admit that I very occasionally submit to having battered chips with a few chips. I can't recall any test results after eating such a meal but maybe a meal like that might be best left untested. 

John


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2010)

Copepod said:


> cod or haddock fillets to bake with herbs / onions / mushrooms in a foil package.



I'm definitely going to have a go at that!

Andy


----------



## am64 (Aug 12, 2010)

i was going to say no need to oil the foil add a bit of lemon or water or milk or nothing it will cook in its own juices x


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Aug 13, 2010)

Salmon fillet in a foil parcel with a small squeeze of lime juice, a slice or two of lime and a sprig of corriander leaf. You can also add a couple of teaspoons of white wine if you wish. Then I make a sauce by reducing a wee bit of dry white wine, add a good dollop of creme fraiche add lime zest and chopped corriander leaf at the end


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2010)

Andy - chives work well with white fish, provided ducks haven't sat on them first!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 13, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Andy - chives work well with white fish, provided ducks haven't sat on them first!



No doubt they're just trying to be helpful!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2010)

Think it's more that they object to us taking their eggs (and chives and anything else in the garden) for omelettes. They are helpful when eating slugs and snails before they eat too much vegetation, but not when they sit on herbs! ; - ) Bought 20kg layers pellets and 20kg mixed corn today, to keep them going for a while. It's the only time I use my car for food shopping - human food comes on bike or foot.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Andy's suggestion sounds like the best option to me.
> 
> However, I must admit that I very occasionally submit to having battered chips with a few chips. I can't recall any test results after eating such a meal but maybe a meal like that might be best left untested.
> 
> John



Hi john do you like chips? you seem to like them battered and unbattered! Hee hee Sheena


----------

